# Collet closer SBL Heavy 10



## KurtBevan (Apr 15, 2013)

I attended Cabin Fever Expo in York, PA 4/13/13.  Great event.  Purchased a complete collet closer for my Heavy 10 from a vendor.  Nice guy, seemed knowledgeable. fair price.  Question:  Do Heavy 10s have headstock spindles with different sized through-holes?  The through-hole in my headstock does not seem large enough to accommodate the draw bar on the collet closer I purchased.  Not sure if it's the wrong closer, or the spindle hole is a smaller version, or WHAT?  Spindle hole is approximately 1.25" diameter.  External threads on spindle are approximately 1.875".  External diameter of draw bar is approximately 1.375".  Lathe is 1943 Navy model, near as I can figure.  Any help much appreciated.


----------



## Chuck K (Apr 15, 2013)

I was under the impression that all 10Ls had the spindle bore of just over 1.375.  It seems like it would be imperative to be able to run a drawbar for 5c collets.  You sure your machine is has the original spindle in it?

Chuck

You are measuring the bore on the rear of the spindle, right?


----------



## ChuckB (Apr 15, 2013)

From what I understand South Bend had a 10R model that had a smaller spindle hole.. Identical to the 10L other than that.

I also read that the small spindle can be converted to the larger one with little effort.


----------



## brasssmanget (Apr 16, 2013)

I think that is correct - IIRC, a 10R is .75" through hole and the 10L is 1.375".


----------



## Splat (Apr 16, 2013)

10R spindles are indeed smaller than a 10L spindle so only the 10L can accommodate 5C collets.


----------



## fastback (Apr 16, 2013)

The spindle on the Heavy Ten should be 2.25" x 8 tpi.


----------



## KurtBevan (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback, gentlemen!  Does anyone know if a 10R can be converted/up-fitted to a 10L headstock and/or spindle?


----------



## Flatfendershop (Apr 21, 2013)

There seems to be some confusion here - SB made several 10" lathes.  The OP said he has a Heavy 10 - which is not a 10L, 10K, or a 10R.  I have a 10K and know enough to know these are all very different machines in terms of parts interchange.  
Flat.


----------



## ChuckB (Apr 22, 2013)

Flatfendershop said:


> There seems to be some confusion here - SB made several 10" lathes.  The OP said he has a Heavy 10 - which is not a 10L, 10K, or a 10R.  I have a 10K and know enough to know these are all very different machines in terms of parts interchange.
> Flat.



The 10L is the Heavy 10 Model with the large spindle hole, the 10R is the Heavy 10 model with the small spindle hole. Both models are know as "Heavy 10"'s

- - - Updated - - -



KurtBevan said:


> Thanks for the feedback, gentlemen!  Does anyone know if a 10R can be converted/up-fitted to a 10L headstock and/or spindle?



Yes, I mentioned this in my first post of this thread.. :hi:

The 10R can be converted to a 10L by swapping spindles.. but the spindle thread on the 10R is 1 7/8 x 8 TPI  instead of 2 1/4 x8 TPI on the 10L.  This might cause you to have to re-tool if you did the conversion, making it expensive.


----------

